# Has anyone ever considered leaving or actually left dimensions before?



## beginner FA (Oct 5, 2008)

I have unintentionally zoned out of dimensions during a particularly hectic 2-3 weeks of my life. I have found it hard to re-integrate myself into the community. Obviously the the temptation is there to give up when something is difficult but in the back of my head I know t would be my loss.

Does anyone have any similar personal experience or advice?



Or does the fact im findin it hard mean i wasn't properly integrated in the first place???


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 5, 2008)

Certain people have thrown hissy fits and spat the dummy and made the archtypical "I've leaving because of this, that there or the other thing" post, but most of them have come back.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2008)

beginner FA said:


> I have unintentionally zoned out of dimensions during a particularly hectic 2-3 weeks of my life. I have found it hard to re-integrate myself into the community. Obviously the the temptation is there to give up when something is difficult but in the back of my head I know t would be my loss.
> Does anyone have any similar personal experience or advice?
> 
> Or does the fact im findin it hard mean i wasn't properly integrated in the first place???



Welcome, Beginner.  The bitter truth is no one can leave because none of us are "here."

Well, you're there and I'm here. But the reality of Dimensions cyberspace is that only the Webmaster can leave. The rest of us are just here in front of our computers. *Only if you're in the same room with the forum's server and you leave the room, ONLY THEN can you truly say you're "leaving."* :bow:

Australian is right. Many have claimed to be leaving at different times. The rule seems to be: If you say you're leaving, you'll be back. 

Here are some threads that discuss this more in depth:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28077

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46577

Some prefer not to announce a permanent departure, since they've already done that and come back a few times. So instead they say they're "taking a break":

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29219

I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2008)

leaving this duplicate post behind


----------



## Filly (Oct 5, 2008)

beginner FA said:


> I have unintentionally zoned out of dimensions during a particularly hectic 2-3 weeks of my life. I have found it hard to re-integrate myself into the community. Obviously the the temptation is there to give up when something is difficult but in the back of my head I know t would be my loss.
> 
> Does anyone have any similar personal experience or advice?
> 
> ...




HHmm interesting. For me, the key thing I noticed while reading your post was the focus put on 'integration'. At the risk of sounding really corny, I guess we are all on some kind of journey in our lives and maybe you're still trying to grapple with whether or not Dimensions has a part to play in things? I don't know... maybe I'm over analyzing things  hehe.

But realistically, if you enjoy reading the dims posts and contributing when you feel like it then you should definitely stick round! In comparison to others, I am still a semi "newbie", and I know I have found it difficult at times to feel like a member of the dims community, but that topic has been discussed in other threads so I wont reiterate. Just remember that you are always welcome here!

Simply put, there are always going to be aspects of our lives that make it difficult to stick with things on a regular basis. 2-3 weeks away from the boards isn't that big a deal in the grand scheme of things! 

As for whether others have felt like leaving or have left.... I am almost certain that people have come and gone through dims! Not everyone who registers stays active. Some people slowly lose interest, or other things happen in their lives and dims takes a bit of a back seat. BUT, like Santaclear said, some people have claimed to have had enough but they keep coming back for more!

Sorry I cant be any help, but I hope you stick around


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2008)

i randomly go on hiatus from the board from time to time. basically because the ~real world~ gets too busy for my internet life. 

also, i hate when people make a big spectacle, making threads like ~o i am leaving~ obviously for attention (and those types always come back so w/e)...like no one cares. it's just the internet.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

I have just been away for a few days, and a few weeks before that recently.
Life has a way of interrupting what you are doing, and you need to attend to things.
Sometimes you just need a break from the internet in general.

If people wish to leave here that is ok also. They can always come back if they wish to.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 5, 2008)

well, nothing super dramatic .. just those, yeah, I need a break from Dims because I am on the computer far too much. 

*logs out of Dims and into World of Warcraft*


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 5, 2008)

You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave......


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 5, 2008)

I left dimensions forums for over a year because of flaming in a "clique" thread that I felt was just too much. It took me a year to decide whether or not I wanted to participate in the forums any longer, but the people on here who are sincere and intelligent far outclass and outnumber the ones who aren't. I missed those people and the friends that I made, this is why I came back.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

I was away from Dims for like 2 months this summer- not because I was upset or anything. I just had plans for the summer that didn't involve computer access.

I think it's ok to take a break from it every now and then (especially when real life gets a little crazy or you're on here just a _little_ too much...). However, I did find it kinda hard to get back into the swing of things- I felt like i missed out on stuff. People left, new people came, old people came back. But that's the thing about the internet- it's always changing, kinda like the weather. So if you don't like it, wait around a minute- it'll change.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 5, 2008)

I know a few people whom are members of the Dimensions community that no longer access the boards at any time. Personally I would never consider leaving permanently, but I have had a few times where I have stopped posting and only read the forums for differing reasons. I'm unsure of the need to actually leave a place, especially when it's a community that thrives on diversity and individual input - a forum with the same type of people discussing the same issues over and over would get pretty boring.


----------



## Suze (Oct 5, 2008)

NEVAR.
and such threads are annoying and pathetic. i would never make one, unless it was in jest. 

no, wait


----------



## goodthings (Oct 5, 2008)

I have only been here a couple of weeks and have considered it.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm considering a break at the moment, although I've only been on here very sporadically for the past month so perhaps I'm already on one! I think I'll always lurk a bit tho - there's too many nice people and interesting conversations


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nah, I love Dims and everyone here too much to leave permanently. I feel like I'm accepted here... lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 5, 2008)

Coming here on a daily basis fills my need so that I don't have to tape Soap Operas!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

I've pretty much only just arrived,so there wouldn't be much sense in my leaving now,would there?


----------



## Kareda (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm constantly taking breaks because real life gets busy, but I always come back and am always welcomed back. I don't post that I am leaving nor that I am back I just get right back into posting as normal. There are more well known members and what some may feel are cliques-- and even though I am neither Ive never really felt "outside" or non-integrated. I just know that there are people here long before my introduction that have formed friendships and has no bearing on me personally. I probably would be closer to others if I did not come and go but Ive never felt unwelcome in the slightest.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Kareda said:


> I'm constantly taking breaks because real life gets busy, but I always come back and am always welcomed back. I don't post that I am leaving nor that I am back I just get right back into posting as normal. There are more well known members and what some may feel are cliques-- and even though I am neither Ive never really felt "outside" or non-integrated. I just know that there are people here long before my introduction that have formed friendships and has no bearing on me personally. I probably would be closer to others if I did not come and go but Ive never felt unwelcome in the slightest.



I am glad you are back Karenda.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave......


In a sense, that's more true than you know.
This is the internet, after all.
What gets posted here, stays here. We've had a few "Delete my F*king Account, Conrad!" type of posts, and it turns out that it's simply too much of a chore to delete all of an individual's posts -- so everything you type is here permanently, like a digital echo of your presence. 
You can leave, but your memory lingers on. 
A few of the longest-running threads were started by people who have since been banned, and if you go back through the old threads you'll find posts by people who are no longer with us (eerie, but that's how it is).
So, no. You can't leave -- you can stop posting, though.

-Rusty


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 5, 2008)

I

Go in and out of phases where I feel

That phrases on a screen are not my friends

And existential questions of what's real

Cause periodic visitation ends

But if I am the only of my kind

And else imaginary people fill

Then what's the point in cluttering my mind

With what will only drive me madder still?


----------



## Kareda (Oct 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am glad you are back Karenda.



Thank you sweetie  ((hugs))


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 5, 2008)

Dimensions is kind of like the Hotel California... you can check-out any time you like, but you can never leave. As a matter of fact the server is located in California, and "the warm smell of goletas" was reported right before that big server room fire.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 5, 2008)

Many have considered leaving, but few have actually left.


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Many have considered leaving, but few have actually left.



Many have checked out and never left.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 5, 2008)

beginner FA said:


> I have unintentionally zoned out of dimensions during a particularly hectic 2-3 weeks of my life. I have found it hard to re-integrate myself into the community. Obviously the the temptation is there to give up when something is difficult but in the back of my head I know t would be my loss.
> 
> Does anyone have any similar personal experience or advice?
> 
> ...



Stick around. Add some flavor.


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 6, 2008)

If you leave, close the door quietly. Nobody will know you're gone.

I'll take long breaks from this site, be it that I'm sick of it or if I had made a complete ass of myself and have to go and lick my wounds. If I left to lick my wounds, it's a reasonably good bet that I'll be back though.

Pride, it seems, wont let me stay away.

But, if I leave because I'm sick of it, I'll just simply stop posting. I can choose to leave and I can choose to leave without the big dramatic "I'M LEAVING" posts. I'd rather fade away..... not really knowing if I'll ever come back. I might, I might not. The point is to enjoy me/despise me when I'm here, because I may not be here long. And I'm not going to flat out say anything to anyone if I choose to leave forever. People might IM me asking me why I haven't been around and I'll grace them with the truth about how I'm feeling, but for the most part, nobody gives a shit if you're leaving or not.

So don't say anything.


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah sometimes when I constantly get warnings for doing something "wrong" or breaking a rule that seemed illogical...but I love my fans on here so what can ya do?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> If you leave, close the door quietly. Nobody will know you're gone.
> 
> I'll take long breaks from this site, be it that I'm sick of it or if I had made a complete ass of myself and have to go and lick my wounds. If I left to lick my wounds, it's a reasonably good bet that I'll be back though.
> 
> ...



I don't know about that. I have missed people when they have left. I missed your contributions while you were gone, and I let you know that you were missed.
I know you don't care, you are not a sentimental person. But I will say it anyway. I did miss you when you were gone. A person knows where they stand with you, and you often post very insightful missives, not sugar coated. But hey we all have to hear that kind of stuff.
Whatever.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2008)

_Go swiftly into the postless night
so that pm nor other contact info shall not make thou reachable
let not rep nor flame wars nor "last word" cloud thine sour judgment
of a foul board, to take leave from, only to return in a fortnight_


----------



## Mishty (Oct 6, 2008)

Whenever I think about leaving I just listen to  Billy,and everything seems so much brighter, and softer, more spoonable.
Nothing cheesy country songs can't fix...yes?

Of course no one notices when I *do* decide to take off....but I'm a loner, so fuckkkk it.


Hold in there Beginner, just stick around a while, we'll grow on you...promise.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2008)

Sometimes it can be very hard here. Sometimes I feel very judged by certain people here, because they do not understand who I am as a person.

I really feel that I have been given a sacred purpose in life to help others and to lift them up through words and through actions. I take it very seriously, and I try each day to help at least one person, be it here, or in my life.

I try to be happy and upbeat and positive, I do not always succeed, but sometimes others think that you are too happy or too Pollyanna-ish.
I can become a target for ridicule from others for this.

When this happens I just have to refocus my efforts on what my purpose in life is, and that is to help others. I am going to keep pushing ahead with that regardless.


----------



## R. Mutt (Oct 6, 2008)

i feel like lately this place has grown so much and has gotten rather quarrelsome that it's kind of daunting to kind of stick around and try to make a name and face for yourself around here. i thought it was enough to dig chubby/fat girls and have a community to just be cool with that, but i don't know it's intimidating.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone remember the scene in Lethal Weapon where Riggs tells Murtaugh he puts a gun in his mouth every day and has to think of a reason every day to not pull the trigger.....pretty much in a far less violent and less dramatic sense is how I feel about the bbw community.

No, I'm not complaining or ranting, just saying how I feel. I feel like I don't connect with the younger crowd because I don't drink, do drugs or get piss drunk every time I'm at a party, so I tend to lean toward the older crowd. When I sit with an older crowd I find that the generation gap is too large and that I'm definately too young to be talking about certain subjects.

So where does that leave me, right smack dab in the middle of a rock and a hard place. Every day I ask myself why I'm here because of the fact that I don't connect with either the older or younger crowd.

But every day I find a reason to stay, mostly the people who care about me and the people I care about.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 6, 2008)

This seems like the oddest question to ask. Especially when you barely post here. 


Needing some attention?


If you don't like it, don't visit. If you do like it, visit. Makes sense to me.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Dimensions is kind of like the Hotel California... you can check-out any time you like, but you can never leave. As a matter of fact the server is located in California, and "the warm smell of goletas" was reported right before that big server room fire.



My mistake... "Colitas"




Surlysomething said:


> This seems like the oddest question to ask. Especially when you barely post here.
> 
> 
> Needing some attention?
> ...



Either that or CleverBomb has been smoking some Colitas...


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> My mistake... "Colitas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are colitas?


----------



## saucywench (Oct 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> what are colitas?


From the Wikipedia entry on 'Hotel California (song)':

The term "colitas" in the first stanza of the song is a desert flower, also known as Antelope sage or Colita de Rata [5]. Both Don Henley and Don Felder have repeatedly and publicly stated that Colitas are "heady desert flowers."[citation needed] Others note that "colitas" is a Spanish term for "little tails." This is a reference to the buds of the Cannabis plant.[6]

Speaking of the lyrics of this song, I Googled for them and saw the phrase, "her mind was Tiffany-twisted." Odd. I had always thought the lyrics were "her mind was definitely twisted," which makes more sense, but then, lyrics often aren't intended to make sense. (In-a-gadda-da-vida, anyone?)(Which is what the lyrics, 'in the garden of Eden' sounded like to Iron Butterfly played back after a wild night of drunken debauchery.)

And speaking of lyrics that don't make sense, I had initially thought the lyrics to the Steve Miller song was "...that's the properties of love" instead of "that's the pompatus of love." I guess that's what I get for thinking. :doh:


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 6, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I don't know about that. I have missed people when they have left. I missed your contributions while you were gone, and I let you know that you were missed.
> I know you don't care, you are not a sentimental person. But I will say it anyway. I did miss you when you were gone. A person knows where they stand with you, and you often post very insightful missives, not sugar coated. But hey we all have to hear that kind of stuff.
> Whatever.


Thank you for that. 
I know I come off as a hard ass from time to time, but I really do try to be a good person. When you miss someone, you tell them that you miss them. That is the truth and the world needs more people that care like you do. :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> what are colitas?




Your colitas is the tube that connects your belly button to your colon. Smoking them isn't for the faint of heart... Same with goletas, you really have to dry them out... very fibrous also.








The fuzzy balls always cracked me up...


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> The fuzzy balls always cracked me up...



We had a sofa that was trimmed with similar fuzzy balls.

Maybe a car is like a sofa to these guys.

I've heard, though, that goletas have nothing to do with Cheech and Chong and that, in Spanish, the word actually means *"man who likes 'em fat but can't say so in public." 
*
Obviously, Cheech and Chong have no trouble showing their love for the fat stuff in public.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> We had a sofa that was trimmed with similar fuzzy balls.
> 
> Maybe a car is like a sofa to these guys.
> 
> ...



Cheech:Heeey Labrador? What the f**k is Labrador? 

Chong:Well, my dog ate my stash and I had to follow 
the little motherf**ker with a baggie for a week to 
get it all back!


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 6, 2008)

kelli girl.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> kelli girl.



You're a man of few words, mediaboy.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2008)

So those Cheech and Chong guys were really smoking somebody's colon?


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You're a man of few words, mediaboy.



I try to be, otherwhise shit like this happens (click me)


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> I try to be, otherwhise shit like this happens (click me)



A love note to bicycles, and to LA.

It was fun. Ginsbergesque.

Got any more?


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> So those Cheech and Chong guys were really smoking somebody's colon?



No man, the Lab ate the guy's s**t, then s**t
it out, then Cheech and Chong were smoking
s**t that was dogs**t!!! What a s**tty
post!!!, this must have been my worst, I'll
probably be repped to death for this one.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> A love note to bicycles, and to LA.
> 
> It was fun. Ginsbergesque.
> 
> Got any more?



None in a digital format.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> So those Cheech and Chong guys were really smoking somebody's colon?



Anything is fair game to smoke with those boys.

Reefer Madness baby.


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 7, 2008)

Sometimes, I spend an awful lot of time coming up with interesting, thought-provoking posts for this place... I don't know, sometimes even in flawless iambic pentameter... and no one notices. That's when I feel like leaving. But it's only sometimes. There's a time when I feel like leaving for everything I've ever done.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Your colitas is the tube that connects your belly button to your colon. Smoking them isn't for the faint of heart... Same with goletas, you really have to dry them out... very fibrous also.



What is a goleta, exactly? I'm asking because I actually live in Goleta, Ca., and I have no idea.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 7, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> What is a goleta, exactly? I'm asking because I actually live in Goleta, Ca., and I have no idea.



Never mind, I just answered my own question. _Goleta_ is a genus of spider native to Madagascar (eww eww eww! And I _hate_ spiders!). Obviously, it's unlikely to be the origin of the name of this town, which is probably some kind of Spanish name, and all...still, EWW!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 7, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> What is a goleta, exactly? I'm asking because I actually live in Goleta, Ca., and I have no idea.




The only reason I know this is because my mom lives on a street called "Goleta" and I always wondered myself...

It is the Spanish word for "schooner", a type of sailing ship.

(A couple of paragraphs translated via AltaVista free translation... somehow "candle" is being mis-translated, I believe it should be "sails" instead of "candles"...)

A schooner is a two more mast or ship there have been (them until of seven woods), being the mizzen major the one, with the equipment formed by auric candles (brig sail, scandalous) and of knife (foques, stay candles); that is to say, candles prepared in the wood following the line of crujía, stern prow, instead of mounted in cross-sectional yards as the square candles.

...

The schooner disappears in century XIX along with navigation to candle. Its equipment had great influence in present the sport boats of candle and in the modern constructions of great ships of candle, like ships school or for entertainment, that almost always use equipments of type schooner or its variants.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> A schooner is a two more mast or ship there have been (them until of seven woods), being the mizzen major the one, with the equipment formed by auric candles (brig sail, scandalous) and of knife (foques, stay candles); that is to say, candles prepared in the wood following the line of crujía, stern prow, instead of mounted in cross-sectional yards as the square candles.
> 
> ...



Everything's crystal clear now, Stan! Thanks! 





No, seriously, thank you -- that's interesting information.


----------



## beginner FA (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone: - I would of liked to respond individually to all those really helpful comments but I didn't expect so many!

Maybe i shud upload a profile pic...

Any other Scottish FAs out there???


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 8, 2008)

i feel like leaving a lot of the time for various reasons. a post made today made me totally realize why i'm still here: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48212

freedom is really important to me. so its hard sometimes when i feel that i am being required to be a certain way or put into a box of some kind. intolerance bothers me. we are all very opinionated in here as we should be. thats ok. but what isn't ok is the accusatons and name calling etc... the lack of basic respect really gets me down sometimes. its so counterproductive to acceptance. 

i'm always wrestling with what acceptance means anyway--not just for BBWs and BHMs but for FAs and FFAs. there is a balance between tolerance, self protection and allowing yourself to become a victim to the issues other people have that they'd like to act out on you. sometimes its hard to make the call. its particularly hard when its friends you like and care about. but i find more and more as i get older its harder to deal with people who are running on fear.

overall i can say that its better to stay and try to contribute something positive. things have changed a lot for the better and they will change some more. i think you'd probably like to be in on it.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2008)

I was only gone from here because I was dealing with major computer problems.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I was only gone from here because I was dealing with major computer problems.



That's not so much leaving dimensions as it just not being able to get in here.

The rest of us have contemplated not coming in here at all, which I still deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## B68 (Oct 8, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i'm always wrestling with what acceptance means anyway--not just for BBWs and BHMs but for FAs and FFAs. there is a balance between tolerance, self protection and allowing yourself to become a victim to the issues other people have that they'd like to act out on you. sometimes its hard to make the call. its particularly hard when its friends you like and care about. but i find more and more as i get older its harder to deal with people who are running on fear.
> 
> overall i can say that its better to stay and try to contribute something positive. things have changed a lot for the better and they will change some more. i think you'd probably like to be in on it.



Very well said. 

It inspired me to think about the thread again.

It's important to stay focussed on our goal(s). Was it part of the plan to contribute in any way? Then you also have to struggle when you're under fire. Your motives will be misunderstood sometimes. 

And when you make moves towards a person of your desire, chances are you'll be dissapointed. It's all part of nature. 

No place should be looked at as a safe haven, but in this place you can find things if you keep your true motives clear and when you are willing to make an effort. And this is one of the places that IS making a difference for SA in general. 

It may not give you the personal popularity or love or sex you looked for. Or it could have given you all just the week after you left because of 1 new member... 

You've got to think big. Don't let the details get to you. Step over them. Keep your eyes focussed on your walhalla. 

At the same time we have to consider how we are going to confront the non accepting if we're not willing to communicate within this forum... 

Dimensions is good and has plenty to offer. Personal expectations may be to high. Deal with it here or start somewhere else all over again, with less back up...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 9, 2008)

Eh. I admit that at times I do, but I would have to find another place to hang at. The only other site that really peeks my interest in regards to this is Curvage, but I hang out at both places because they're like two pieces to a puzzle for me with similarities and differences that I like and don't like. Both places have much more good than bad in my eyes, so I stay put. I also like to challenge people as you can see from some of my posts , but that's something different. I'm not offensive: I'm defensive. I'm training to become a dimensions sentinel. 

Just kidding. Or am I?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Everything's crystal clear now, Stan! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Be glad Spanish speaking people were the ones who named your community Lala... It may very well have been called "Schoonerville"...


----------



## kayrae (Oct 10, 2008)

I am not a fan of Curvage because of the men who post pictures of women without their consent.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Eh. I admit that at times I do, but I would have to find another place to hang at. The only other site that really peeks my interest in regards to this is Curvage, but I hang out at both places because they're like two pieces to a puzzle for me with similarities and differences that I like and don't like. Both places have much more good than bad in my eyes, so I stay put. I also like to challenge people as you can see from some of my posts , but that's something different. I'm not offensive: I'm defensive. I'm training to become a dimensions sentinel.
> 
> Just kidding. Or am I?



There's no Hayes without the Blaze so you better not go nowhere lol


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 13, 2008)

Sometimes I take breaks from online discussions in general, when real reality interferes with my virtual reality. My company has had a crazy year, so I've been verrrry busy and verrrry tired too. I also try to keep a low profile in the month or so before major elections, because politics seeps into everything and I get more than enough from the resident liberal and conservative conspiracy theorists here at work. They are a pair of 40-year-olds who behave like 6-year-olds. 

They almost came to blows last week, and this morning they were so disruptive that I put my Amazonian foot down. We are now moving their respective workspaces almost to opposite ends of the building. Free speech is one thing, but causing mischief and mayhem is a very different matter. They were just about to break furniture over each others' heads, and I was tempted to let them go right ahead, except it's perfectly good furniture. 

It's GOOD to be a supersize woman. I'm an office manager, and one thing I absolutely positively love about my size is that in the heat of their battle, this 6ft nearly-quarter-ton woman commands attention. I ordered them back to their cubicles, and emphasized my words by moving my very imposing physical mass into their personal spaces. Then I rounded up some boxes, located some empty cubicles far from each other, and ordered them to pack up and move! 

With that victory figuratively under my belt, and a nice big lunch literally under my belt, I feel pretty doggone good right now. :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2008)

Like most people here have expressed, I have felt the need to take a break from Dims now and again. I think you have to, it's so easy to get wrapped up here and loose yourself for a while. Sometimes you just have to step away for a while and get some perspective (like Troubadours said, it's only the internet!)  

The only time I felt the need to announce one of my "breaks" was a few years ago when I was going through kind of a transitional period in my life; I was moving around a lot and didn't always have internet access. The only reason I felt like I had to say something was because at the time I had made a few good friends here on the boards, and in spite of what some may think, people do miss you when they see that you haven't posted in a while. So in case anyone noticed my absence, I figured I would just give a heads up in advance. 

To those who feel that Dims has become too confrontational or hostile, all I can say is that its still much better than it used to be! Before we switched over to the new system, it seems like all people would do is fight and flame and troll, and just be utterly negative; it was so hard to find and engage in any kind of rational, intelligent discussion or even have a friendly debate without someone dropping in to say something outlandish, piss everyone off and start a big battle, then disappear as quickly as they came. I think the fact that moderators are now enforcing a _policy of positivity_ in regards to sensitive areas is also making a difference. 

I've actually been feeling like I need to take a break from here lately (while I agree with Sue that the politics do get to be a bit much sometimes, I feel very strongly about my views and can't help sometimes getting all fired up in me desire to defend said views.) If I do take a break though, I'm sure it won't be for very long.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 13, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> (while I agree with Sue that the politics do get to be a bit much sometimes, I feel very strongly about my views and can't help sometimes getting all fired up in me desire to defend said views.)


My point exactly. 

Small wonder I've steered clear of most online discussion forums since Labor Day. Today I tested these waters, and the immediate response was someone with a @#$%&! political avatar and a @#$%&! political user title. Yeesh! No political signature, but that's still 2 out of 3. You may be all fired up, but it's starting to backfire for an independent like me. 

Oh well, one benefit of curtailing my online activities until after election day is I'm reading some very good books. And the change of seasons means I've been doing some serious shopping too.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 18, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> There's no Hayes without the Blaze so you better not go nowhere lol



RIGHT! 

A predominant striker and a predominant grappler. We need each other. lol


----------

